# What do you think of BBQ Grillware's 22.5" kettle w/gra



## TheCook (Jun 20, 2007)

What do you guys think of the BBQ Grilleware's 22.5" kettle grill.  The one built into the metal cart and has granite side tables, and ash catcher/bin.  I think it was about 130ish or so at home depot or lowes, cant remember which.  (I've been everywhere today).  

I was thinking of gettin the weber one touch gold 22.5" but this BBQ grillware brand kettle seems like a deal especially with the side tables and cart.

Any opinions?


----------



## TheCook (Jun 20, 2007)

I just found a post about it on another site.  Its the grill mentioned here:  http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tp ... 8480085284


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 20, 2007)

Go for the Weber. You may think your getting a deal but you are sacrificing quality. I haven't seen the Grillware but I made that mistake with a Charbroil 22.5". I still use it but when it finally dies I will buy a Weber without considering anything else. The quakity diffrence between the WSMs I smoke on and the CharBroil I grill on is huge. Don't get me wrong I have not had many problems but as parts break you can NOT find replacement parts, not even directly from CharBroil. I have hade to make my on replacement parts. The rack is thinner the fire grate is much thinner and the kettle is a thinner gauge steel. It is painted and Weber Powder coats their grills which means the finish just seems to get harder as you use it. That's my $0.02


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2007)

This is an interesting thread.  I work for Lowe's and look at that grill every day of the week (nearly).  The construction of the cart and the granite top alone seem to be worth the money.  Now if you were to buy one and replace the cheapo kettle with a OTG then you would really have something IMO.


----------



## TheCook (Jun 21, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This is an interesting thread.  I work for Lowe's and look at that grill every day of the week (nearly).  The construction of the cart and the granite top alone seem to be worth the money.  Now if you were to buy one and replace the cheapo kettle with a OTG then you would really have something IMO.



Cliff, next time you walk past it and you're not in a hurry, would you mind getting the height info for me.  I like how it sits higher than the weber one touch kettle.  Thanks


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This is an interesting thread.  I work for Lowe's and look at that grill every day of the week (nearly).  The construction of the cart and the granite top alone seem to be worth the money.  Now if you were to buy one and replace the cheapo kettle with a OTG then you would really have something IMO.


That sounds interesting. Think it would drop in OK?


----------



## TheCook (Jul 1, 2007)

They just lowered the price to $99.  It's getting more and more tempting.

They never drop the price on a Weber...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> They just lowered the price to $99.  It's getting more and more tempting.
> 
> They never drop the price on a Weber...



No need too, thay never have a problem selling them off!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 1, 2007)

If you've got some deep need to buy a Weber yet not buy a Weber, get a Patio Kitchen Cooker.  For more than twice the price, it's smaller.  

It's also a little bit better, more portable and way cooler, but let's not go there.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 2, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> They never drop the price on a Weber...



I didnt write this!  Looks like either someone got a hold of my password or admin is messin around.

I went to lowes yesterday after work and they were sold out of the mentioned grill so I went over to home depot and bought the one touch gold 22.5" weber.  Man this grill is nicer than I though.  I guess lowes being out of the other one was a blessing in disguise.  

Grilled some fajitas last night and they were the best fajitas I've ever made.  Probably because I finally found a meat market that sells outer skirt.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 2, 2007)

???


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jul 2, 2007)

You will not regret the purchase. I believe that has already began to become eveident.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 2, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> You will not regret the purchase. I believe that has already began to become eveident.



Yes it has.  My only problem now is deciding what to grill tonight!


----------



## TheCook (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been grilling almost everyday Im home since I got this grill.  I love it!!  If I had to change one thing it would be how hot the lid handle gets.  If you leave it covered for a while that thing is almost too hot to handle.

Nick


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2007)

Nick,
I am sorry I just now read that you asked me to take a measurement.  I have been having computer woes. 

You made a good choice with the OTG.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 13, 2007)

Nick, I must say, I use the lid on my OTG all the time...for long periods...and have never had a heat issue with it...is yours made out of the composite fiberglass/plastic stuff?  (Gray) :?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 13, 2007)

never had a problem with my handle either.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea I have the gray composite handle.  That's strange.


----------

